# Cold wings



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 19, 2009)

3 degrees last night..... Wings and ABTs HAD to be made !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhmmm Scotty, your mistaken, it was toasting warm, 6* according to your thermometer. Just be glad you weren';t on the Celsius side, it was much colder there! Wings and ABT's did look good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2009)

You are freaking a mans man!  3º and grilling!  Awesome, simply awesome!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You are freaking a mans man!  3º and grilling!  Awesome, simply awesome!!!!


Stop egging him on, it's freaking 6*! :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't even have a thermometer that gets down that low.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 19, 2009)

No matter the temperature they look good...ABT's for breakfast ... it doesn't get any better


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh... 3-6 ..whatever. I wasn't feeling it anyway. lol


----------



## Shores (Dec 19, 2009)

Impressive! I like your style. Wings and ABT's look great!


----------



## BluzQue (Dec 19, 2009)

*ScottyDaQ* Rain or Shine Cold or Hot _You're The Man_  
Mighty Fine Lookin' Wings & ABTs  

 8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yea, I have to get off my dead ass and do some wings soon. 
Those look fantastic Scotty.

Pigs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Oh... 3-6 ..whatever. I wasn't feeling it anyway. lol


I know that! It's freaking impressive at either temp!   :supz:


----------



## Griff (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great Scotty. Way to show these nimrods some cool weather cooking. BTW, I justed checked, it's +1* here right now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks. I could eat wings every week ! ...Oh.Wait... I DO !!!


----------



## Justaguy (Dec 19, 2009)

Great looking cold weather food!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mmmmm wingie!


----------



## Oak (Dec 19, 2009)

Great work. Those are some tasty looking wings. Six degrees feels just as bad three degrees, unless you are properly pickled.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys are crazy, 6* is twice as warm as 3*!


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great Scotty! What's that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy, 6* is twice as warm as 3*!


----------



## Cramden (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice wings Scotty, And no need to chill the beer, just sand outside for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2009)

Snow banks are made for cooling beer.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup 

See you guys in VA?...All that snow isn't that bad now is it?


----------

